# 5d3 Video Example - The Blues Band



## jasonmillard81 (Jun 10, 2013)

Greetings!

This is of my uncle's excellent blues band on Long Island NY.

The first clip of the female singer is the Rokinon 85mm 1.4 and the second clip/song is the Canon 50mm 1.8 (which has considerably less noise) and these are my only two lenses I need to think about a 24-70, 70-200 or other primes. I believe I used AWB for both. 

It is apparent I need to buy a monopod since my handheld was shaky and no IS for either video.

I'm looking for general impressions/feedback. If you have advice on how to improve the quality/sharpness of the video with less noise as well (lens suggestions/settings). Also, any advice on contrast/coloring and what program you use. I used FCPx to do this. I know that AE has a sharpening tool that may have helped and I'm sure it may have a denoiser for that second clip but still new.

Thanks!

http://youtu.be/yAxFcBCIc9E


----------



## r4e (Jun 11, 2013)

jasonmillard81 said:


> It is apparent I need to buy a monopod since my handheld was shaky and no IS for either video.


For the type of panning you are doing, you might prefer a proper tripod with a good video head. Or, a bit more expensive option might be a glidecam system with body harness. This would give you more flexibility of moving around in the club and changing view points even during a shot.

I noticed you had a lot of focus pulling in your long continuous shots. Good. What did you use as focusing aid? Did you have an external monitor? 

Excellent music!


----------



## luciolepri (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, something in between a flycam and a tripod (as far as mobility, price and ease of use are concerned) could be this:

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Manfrotto-561BHDV-1-Video-Monopod-with-Fluid-Head-/181154157809?pt=US_Tripods&hash=item2a2da114f1

Otherwise, you could buy a camera rig. Since you don't need a matte box this would be a quite cheap and very good solution.

A lens with a good IS would also be very useful...

As far as sharpness and noise are concerned, they look not bad to me, considering you were shooting in low light conditions inside a pub. My general advice is that is always much better to use a higher ISO setting to reach the right exposure, than to underexpose to use a lower ISO setting.


----------

